# Отдых и развлечения > Музыка > Анонсы концертов, вечеринок и прочих мероприятий >  10.07.10 - Global Gathering Ukraine 2010  - Bus Tour

## d_night

*LINE UP:*


*★ Armin Van Buuren* 
http://www.myspace.com/arminvanbuuren 

*★ Fedde Le Grand* 
http://www.myspace.com/djfeddelegrand 

*★ Dubfire* 
http://www.myspace.com/djdubfire 

*★ Eddie Halliwell* 
http://www.myspace.com/eddiehalliwell 

*★ Loco Dice* 
http://www.myspace.com/locodice 

*★ Gareth Emery* 
http://www.myspace.com/garethemery 

*★ Joris Voorn* 
http://www.myspace.com/jorisvoorn 

*★ John O'Callaghan* 
http://myspace.com/johnocallaghan 

*★ Funkagenda* 
http://www.myspace.com/funkagenda 

*★ Sub Focus* 
http://www.myspace.com/subfocus 

*★ Sultan & Ned Shepherd* 
http://www.myspace.com/nedshepard 

*★ Jerome Isma-Ae* 
http://www.myspace.com/jeromejeeproductions 

*★ Serge Devant* 
http://www.myspace.com/sergedevant 

*★ Friction - MC Id - Paul Thomas - Eston - Sparteque - Anna Lee - Mays - Beauty - Tapolsky - Sender - Slava Flash - Chief MC - DVJ Burzhuy - Denis Dynamite - Arseniy - Kirill Doomski - Omnia - Oleg Uris - iO - Purple Unit - Stinger - Derrick & Tonika - Switch - Doc ★ 
*

----------


## d_night

*Global Gathering* — легендарный английский *OPEN-AIR фестиваль*, который стартовал в 2000 году и ежегодно собирает на аренах в Великобритании свыше 50 000 человек и около 200 самых популярных диджеев Планеты.
Основные музыкальные направления фестиваля: *Trance, House, Drum'n'Bass*.

*В 2006 году Global Gathering UK стал самым масштабным open-air-фестивалем планеты!* Тогда же фестиваль вышел за пределы Великобритании. В 2006 году глобальный дэнс-марафон объединил ценителей клубной жизни не только Великобритании, но и США, а на сегодняшний день уже покорил сердца сотен тысяч поклонников dance-музыки в самых различных уголках Земного шара. Фестиваль «засветился» в крупнейших центрах мировой танцевальной культуры Европы, Северной Америки и Азии.

Среди мировых знаменитостей, хедлайнеров мировых dance-событий, которые принимали участие в Global Gathering — *Carl Cox, Eric Morillo, Armin Van Buuren, Sasha, Ferry Corsten, Above & Beyond, Roger Sanchez, Pete Tong, John Digweed, Sander Kleinenberg. Calvin Harris, Armand Van Helden, Eric Prydz, David Guetta.
*
Впервые на европейском континенте Global Gathering Freedom Festival состоялся в 2007 году: невероятный ажиотаж вокруг самого знакового дэнс-события мира собрал на украинском аэродроме «Чайка» 20 тысяч клабберов. На Украине впервые проводился open-air такого масштаба, и, по словам организаторов фестиваля, на нем царила особая фантастическая атмосфера.

*Журнал танцевальной индустрии DJ Mag назвал Global Gathering самым лучшим фестивалем Британских островов по итогам 2007 года.*

----------


## d_night

Известен  первый участник GG 2010 : 

★ *John O'Callaghan* 

http://myspace.com/johnocallaghan 
http://johnocallaghan.net

----------


## IfGeNiY

пошла жара)
Отличный транс у него..
хоть я и не ярый поклонник этого стиля)

----------


## d_night

Вот есче двоих нарыли ) : 

*★ Paul Thomas* 
http://www.myspace.com/djpaulthomasuk 

*★ Serge Devant* 
http://www.myspace.com/sergedevant

----------


## d_night

*АВТОБУСНЫЙ ТУР из ОДЕССЫ:* 

_Стоимость проезда_ - *200 грн.* 

Компаниям от *5 чел.* скидка -* 5%* 
Компаниям от *10 чел.* скидка - *10%* 
Компаниям от *15 чел.* скидка - *15%* 

_(При покупке билета у нас, скидка на проезд 10%)_ 

icq :............... *424366774*.................... 
tel.: .............*(о67)1361880*.................. 
...................*(о93)7744302*.................. 
.......................*7705401*...................... 

Дмитрий 

icq :..............*352744656*.................. 
tel.: ..........*(о97)1454404*.................. 
................*(о93)0698232*.................. 

Андрей 

_P.S. 
1. Автобусы "Setra", "Neoplan", "Mersedes"!!! 
2. Стоимость проезда подразумевает дорогу туда и обратно!!! 
3. Информацию о месте и времени отправления добавим ближе к ивенту!!! 
4. Ваши пожелания и предложения по поводу поездки оставляйте здесь_ 

ОТЧЕТЫ О ПРЕДЫДУЩИХ НАШИХ ПОЕЗДКАХ

----------


## IfGeNiY

хочется уже *услышать\увидеть* имена основных ГЕРОЕВ,этого мероприятия)

----------


## from_hell

отлично)) мы в том году ехали компанией в 13 человек в плацкарте, было весело, но  пока дождались обратного поезда чуть не повскрывались к вечеру) в этом году будем умнее и воспользуемся услугами автобуса)

----------


## d_night

> отлично)) мы в том году ехали компанией в 13 человек в плацкарте, было весело, но  пока дождались обратного поезда чуть не повскрывались к вечеру) в этом году будем умнее и воспользуемся услугами автобуса)


 Поверь после одной поездки с нами вы забудете о чем либо а тем более о поездах ))))

----------


## d_night

> хочется уже *услышать\увидеть* имена основных ГЕРОЕВ,этого мероприятия)


 Та будет норма таки 10 лет в мире ))) Ну и что что в Украние 4 думаю полюбэ отразится )

----------


## d_night

*★ПОСТУПИЛИ В ПРОДАЖУ БИЛЕТЫ ★*

*Цена билетов 200 грн.* 
Армия фанов самого мощного фестиваля мира Global Gathering Freedom Music1 начинает подготовку к празднику музыки и лета! 
Второго апреля в продажу поступили ценнейшие и одновременно выгоднейшие стандартные билеты на Global Gathering Freedom Music в Украине, который состоится на аэродроме Чайка 10 июля. 
С 2-го по 09-ое апреля успей получить свой early-bird ticket по специальной цене: всего 200 грн. за один или 380 грн. – за 2 стандартных билета! 
*
Для фестиваля, на котором отыграют десятки суперзвездных и актуальных транс, хаус, техно и драм энд бейс артистов, такую низкую стоимость билетов трудно представить.* 

Несколько фактов, которые станут твоими аргументами, если ты еще колеблешься: 
Global Gathering Freedom Musiс 2010 будет еще качественнее, чем все три предыдущие, звука будет еще больше, а территория – еще более насыщенная развлечениями.
На фестивале выступят 2 диджея из ТОП-10 по версии DJ Mag, а также состоятся несколько дебютов.
Стоимость следующей партии стандартных билетов составит 240 грн. (после 9 апреля, когда будет оглашен лайнап фестиваля)

TOPDJ SHOP

_P.S. У нас билеты поступят в продажу в ближайшем будущем !_

----------


## pritulka

я думаю будет deadmou5 и сандер ван дорн. Делаем ставки))

----------


## d_night

Дедмауса не будет! Дорн может быть )  Думаю Оттавиани будет или Армин )

----------


## IfGeNiY

откуда инфа что Мыши не будет?
очень хотелось бы

----------


## pritulka

Армин?))) уже даже не смешно...(( Оттавиани, это что? пусть привозят нормальных диджеев. Сейчас люди в кризис за третий сорт деньги давать не будут.

----------


## d_night

> Армин?))) уже даже не смешно...(( Оттавиани, это что? пусть привозят нормальных диджеев. Сейчас люди в кризис за третий сорт деньги давать не будут.


 Если ты не знаешь кто такой *Giuseppe Ottaviani*  :smileflag:   Это совсем не значит что он третесортный )))

За первый сорт платить надо ) А я очень сомневаюсь что ты достанешь гривен 500 за входной билет ... вывод делаю из твоих суждений ... )

----------


## d_night

> откуда инфа что Мыши не будет?
> очень хотелось бы


 Ну есть такая инфа ... что вроде Мышь на Украине ближайшее время не появится а может и вообще не появится...

----------


## pritulka

я на своего любимого диджея через месяц уже во второй раз еду за границу. Только виза в евросоюз мне выходит в баксов 60-70. Так что поверь, если бы был достотойный лайн ап, люди отдали бы и по 60уе. Ведь на депиш мод, где билеты стоили 100-200 уе был полный зал.

----------


## d_night

> я на своего любимого диджея через месяц уже во второй раз еду за границу. Только виза в евросоюз мне выходит в баксов 60-70. Так что поверь, если бы был достотойный лайн ап, люди отдали бы и по 60уе. Ведь на депиш мод, где билеты стоили 100-200 уе был полный зал.


 Ой так интересно стало ) А кто этот Диджей которого можно поставить вровень с Depeche Mode?

----------


## pritulka

Sven Vath. Для понимающих это тот же депиш мод только в другой отрасли шоу бизнеса

----------


## d_night

Sven Vath - а что это такое ? (шутка)

Как по мне то скучно... но:

*Каждому свое* этим и прекрасен Global Gathering что там будет не одна и не две сцены и по муз стилям каждый выберет для себя то что ему более интересно... тока вот попрошу не называть Ведущих мировых ДЖ третесортными или чтот тип того только из-за того что Вы не слушаете такую музыку )

_P.S. Фотки покажешь по возвращению?_  )

----------


## IfGeNiY

а я бы ещё раз,ну с Боооольшим удовольствием,послушал бы Ричи Хоутина..
Это было нечто..
такое глубокое звучание...

----------


## d_night

Ну у них вроде со Свеном даже есть совместные релизы .. .сории если ошибаюсь )

----------


## pritulka

да, Ричи умница)))

На последнем глобале было много лажи. Чего только стоил отвратный звуг на главной сцене. Девита гуетту просто не возможно было слушать. Спас Дабфаер

Фотки покажу) 
http://vkontakte.ru/id3555985
моя страница в контакте. Там есть фотки с Свена ватта в Праге, на казане. Есть еще с сенсейшена. после первого мая залью новые))

----------


## IfGeNiY

Дабфаер жук,откровенно говоря)
то,что они нажрались все под утро там  :smileflag:  ,так и не дал Руслану Мэйсу стать за пульт,хотя публика так звала,так звала))

----------


## pritulka

Мейса послушать можно несколько раз в месяц, а дабфаер не частый гость))

----------


## d_night

http://vkontakte.ru/id3555985 - О-о добрые знакомые ... Извиняюсь и забираю свои слова обратно 


> А я очень сомневаюсь что ты достанешь гривен 500 за входной билет ... вывод делаю из твоих суждений ... )


  Искренне надеюсь на то что прощен )

----------


## d_night

> Спас Дабфаер


  - А мне блин довелось послушать не довольных людей его выступлением говорят что было очень тупо и ни чем не удивил )
Сам его не слушал... я тогда наслаждался игрой Забиелы, в ожидании Эбавчиков )

----------


## pritulka

Забьела просто бог. Еще очень Шульц понравился. Ну и конечно  Дабфаер и Риччи

----------


## d_night

Global Gathering 2010. Ukraine


armin van buuren
fedde le grand
dubfire
loco dice
eddie halliwell
gareth emery
joris voorn
john o'callaghan
funkagenda
sub focus
sultan & ned shepard
jerome isma-ae
friction
paul thomas
eston

----------


## IfGeNiY

это точно?
откуда инфа?можно ссылку на источник..
что-то,если честно,не очень 
единственное, представитель  днб,СабФокус очень радует.

----------


## d_night

Источник Екстра ДЖ. Вся инфа официально подтвердится на днях ... не объявлен Украинский сапорт ...

----------


## d_night

GGRussia2010


Above & Beyond
Steve Angello
Markus Schulz
Dubfire
Fedde LeGrand
Sander Van Doorn
Gareth Emery
Mark Knight
Cosmic Gate
M.A.N.D.Y
John O'Callaghan
Funkagenda
Judje Jules
Simon Patterson
Paul Thomas
Eston

----------


## IfGeNiY

как-то не серьёзно что-ли)
в прошлом году,куда серьёзней лайн-ап был...

----------


## d_night

Та как по мне то я очень доволен многих я еще не слышал и очень хотел бы )

----------


## pritulka

да уж. ван Бюрен это жесть))

----------


## d_night

Ну мне кажется будут еще коррективы )

----------


## IfGeNiY

дай бог
потому что,ну как-то очень бедно выглядит лайн-ап))
У наших соседей и то...по ярче..
В Польше очень круто,если не ошибаюсь((

----------


## from_hell

какойто лайн-ап сыроватый...тоесть вообще не вариант..большую часть незнаю вообще, ради прикола прослушал что из себя представляют и понял что не мое..для меня главное чтоб чпокало

а ричи и свин не только совместные релизы делали, но еще и десна друг друг так целуют, что кажется это больше чем дружба)))

----------


## Yell_NW

d_night - есть такая инфа? Где? На каком-то форуме?))))) Бред какой-то... Как Вы можете утверждать это?

----------


## d_night

> d_night - есть такая инфа? Где? На каком-то форуме?))))) Бред какой-то... Как Вы можете утверждать это?


 Не утверждаю ... :smileflag:

----------


## d_night



----------


## prosTRANCEtvo

нормальный лайн-ап... мог быть и получше  :smileflag: 
интересны Fedde Le Grand / Loco Dice / Joris Voorn / Funkagenda / Sultan & Ned Shepherd ну и Paul Thomas которого уже 3 года слушал на GG  :smileflag:

----------


## *Sander*

Слабенький лайн - ап ...
Безусловно приезд Армина , радует больше всего .
Gareth , Jerome - интересно .
Eddie , JOC - надеюсь проявят себя с лучшей стороны , из наших интересны :
Omnia , Spartaque , Beauty .

----------


## from_hell

мне такой лайн ап вообще не интересен

остаюсь в одессе, чтоб не переплачивать

----------


## taras80

нормальный лайн-ап, да может в том году он был пожирнее, с удовольствием слушал Забиелу, уже в который раз специально на него в Киев ездил, удивил тогда Guetta - вот не думал что живьем понравится, а если вспомнить что было 2 года назад - так вообще - как тогда Etienne de Crecy со своим кубом отмочил...!!
каждый глобал имеет что-то новое - с удовольствием посмотрю на тех артистов, кого еще не видел - Funkagenda, Fedde le Grand, а также обязательно схожу на Sub Focus.
После того, как к нам уже долгое время никто не приезжает - остается только GG 2010! Всем удачи и классного настроения на GG!

PS Дима, поставь мне на бронь 2 места. 
Тарас 067 37 87 077

----------


## taras80

кстати, а в Польше реально интересный лайн!

----------


## from_hell

в том году и ричи, и бесемент, даже тот же забиела, ну хоть ктото с более не менее репутацией) а в этом никто не интересует меня, ну разве что дабфаер, но толку от него, в том году он уже был
нет что свена позвать, или магду))) да помоему дасти кид и степа бодзин, которые чуть ли не поселились в одессе и то намного интереснее)))

----------


## d_night

> PS Дима, поставь мне на бронь 2 места.


 Готово )

----------


## A.Ivanoff

> отлично)) мы в том году ехали компанией в 13 человек в плацкарте, было весело, но  пока дождались обратного поезда чуть не повскрывались к вечеру) в этом году будем умнее и воспользуемся услугами автобуса)


 да) вечера было ждать конечно не совсем весело)
но если посмотреть на это с другой стороны - прогулялись по Киеву, скупались в Днепре) да и просто побездельничали весь день в столице)
мне лично понравилось)
и ещё какой вижу плюс поезда - возможность более культурно выпить, поесть, за столиком, а автобусе врядли такое получится.
спать, опять же - в лежачем состоянии, а не сидя, как в автобусе.
ещё, как я подозреваю, если захочется поспать в автобусе, а там чайки разные кричат - не сильно комфортно.
единственное, что - в этом году будем покупать билеты в купе, а не в плацкарт)
насчёт лайн-апа - ожидал большего, очень хотел в этом году увидеть Дидмауса, Аксвела, Энжело, Ингроссо, но не судьба..
хоть и лайн-ап меня не сильно устраивает, поеду я на фест в любом случае!! уж больно понравилось в прошлом году)))

----------


## taras80

ребята, понимаете, после стольких обломов от наших организаторов - с тем же кримс или туром Забиелы и т.д. уже не хочется пропускать даже такой фест, пускай он и уступает по параметрам прошлым, а вдруг потом еще долго ниче не будет? Шутка конечно, но реально смотря на прошлый год ничего лучше мне кажется сейчас не будет. В 200у, потом в 2008 году, до кризиса были планы по поездкам на Питер, в Польшу или Венгрию на Сенсейшнс, но теперь эти планы пока скорректировались до лучших времен. Я даже летний отдых в той же чехии хочу спланировать так, чтоб на чето сходить - но пока нет вариантов. Поэтому глобал жду очень сильно - все равно должно быть отлично. 
PS TO A.IVANOFF - SWEDISH HOUSE MAFIA  - да, было бы неплохо, а еще бы с удовольствием послушал бы James Algate - в 2009 так с ним гнали- на танцполе  было еще пусто довольно, я начал ему симафорить, увидел - дальше вместе подрывали тех, кто был, в общем весело было, кстати именно с этого начался сплошной позитив - с отличного отношения DJ к публике и его работы за стойкой. В этом смысле за все глобалы респект всем - и оргам и исполнителям.

----------


## A.Ivanoff

Олгейта хорошо помню, сам не мог уйти оттуда, хотя друзья тянули прогуляться на другие танцполы.
Начал симафорить ? Это, прости, как и чем ?))

----------


## d_night



----------


## taras80

> Олгейта хорошо помню, сам не мог уйти оттуда, хотя друзья тянули прогуляться на другие танцполы.
> Начал симафорить ? Это, прости, как и чем ?))


 короче, пока было немного народа - я показал ему, чтобы он поднял руку в приветствии для фото, а потом жестами начали общаться - он показывал - давай мол активнее на танцполе, подрывай всех, я ему и т.д. Потом пошел взял пивка и начал ему показывать мол давай после прибухаем, он показал известным жестом - мол типа завязка, короче вот такая бодяга длилась весь его сет. Кстати слушал его уже третий раз - всегда жирно!

----------


## A.Ivanoff

Олгейт нашёл себе кореша среди толпы ?
Крутански))
Дай мне того, чего ты тогда покурил -   я тоже хочу

----------


## taras80

> Олгейт нашёл себе кореша среди толпы ?
> Крутански))
> Дай мне того, чего ты тогда покурил -   я тоже хочу


 Не курил, и тебе не советую - 1л Бифитера в автобусе - и все гуд , а то что так и было - правда, причем ничего тут такого нет, все люди как люди. В 2008 подруга после сета Стива Анжело моя подруга его перехватила за стейджем - сфоткалась и автограф взяла, а я прое....л, ну ничего. Кстати, интересно в свете запрета бухла в общественных местах будут какие-то изменения или нет?

----------


## from_hell

думаю на подобные мероприятия бухло не распространяется,  считай что в клубе пьешь, только без крыши) а то както невыгодно получается,совсем. не легальные смеси ж курить весь вечер и никого не бояться)))

----------


## taras80

> думаю на подобные мероприятия бухло не распространяется,  считай что в клубе пьешь, только без крыши) а то както невыгодно получается,совсем. не легальные смеси ж курить весь вечер и никого не бояться)))


 100%, я тоже думаю, что ьудет по принципу клубов организация - типа закрытой тусни. Просто ситуация в России на пиратке и других некоторых вечеринках напрягает. Чтоб до нас не дошло :smileflag:

----------


## MASTERBOO

Че-то лайнап не радует вообще. В этом году интересны только Loco Dice и Joris Voorn. Трансерам наверное О'Келлаган будет интересен. А Ванбурян подутомил уже. Да и вместо Дабфаера можно было кого-нить другого привезти. Например его бывшего партнера по Deep Dish - Шарама.

----------


## d_night

*На днях  поступит новая партия входных билетов цена 250 грн.* _(не зависимо от количества)_

----------


## soul_of_dolphin

> *На днях  поступит новая партия входных билетов цена 250 грн.* _(не зависимо от количества)_


  а на днях это когда? и почему одна цена ?

----------


## d_night

> а на днях это когда? и почему одна цена ?


 На днях это - *УЖЕ* ! Почему одна ... так удобней для нас и выгодней для вас  :smileflag:

----------


## d_night

Уважаемые Тусовщики города Одесса  Спешим сообщить вам что один автобус уже укомплектован ... Объявляется набор во второй ... количество мест ограниченно  :smileflag: 

ЗЫ: С недели ждем очередную партию билетов ...

----------


## CLouD C.

в сети ДТак поступили билеты
main - 260
vip - 360

----------


## d_night

> в сети ДТак поступили билеты
> main - 260
> vip - 360


 У нас тоже есть  :smileflag:  Тока у нас их покупать выгодней  :smileflag:

----------


## CLouD C.

та я так для рекламы)))

----------


## d_night

> та я так для рекламы)))


 Ну тада если не сложно о нас словечко в ДтаК замолвишь типа вот есть ребята продают билеты немного дешевле плюс скидку на проезд получите

----------


## CLouD C.

запрещают разглашать другие источники к сожалению,но я твой телефончик уже пару раз давал

----------


## d_night

> ...но я твой телефончик уже пару раз давал


 Спасибо ... пусть в следующий раз когда будут звонить скажут что от тебя ... я в долгу не останусь  :smileflag:

----------


## CLouD C.

ну если будут звонить от Романа,то это я)))

----------


## Zapovednik2

Сколько дней длится???

----------


## IfGeNiY

с 14.00 до 07.00 в прошлом году было

----------


## Zapovednik2

Ок, спасибо.

----------


## Light_FOX

Извините за оффтоп, но есть пару билетов на фестиваль за 250 грн. каждый. Не можем воспользоваться сами по причине того, что действо выпадает на самую середину отпуска, а мотнуться из Крыма в столицу на пару дней физически сложно...
Моб. 093 986 54 44, Марина

----------


## CLouD C.

во сколько отправление

----------


## d_night

Отправление из Одессы : 10 июля, Ж\Д вокзал, 11:00 - 11:30 
Время прибытия в Киев : 16:30 - 17:00 
Отправление назад: 6:30 - 7:00 
Прибытие в Одессу: 11 июля, 11:30 - 12:00

----------


## CLouD C.

дык начало в 14.00,вы чито,я не хочу Окалагана пропустить или Армина темпаче

----------


## d_night

Сразу видно человек первый раз едет на Глобал

----------


## d_night

Гости из -за границы ближе к вечеру играть начинают а сначала всегда идет Юкрэниан сппорт... ) Плюс мы больше не допустим такой ошибки как приехать на глобал к 14:00 в самое пекло и духоту ... там реально раньше 20:00 не так весело  ...

----------


## pritulka

там раньше 20.00 вообще делать нехрен))

----------


## CLouD C.

я просто любитель занять очередь за 8 часов до начала и стоять под сценой)

----------


## d_night

> я просто любитель занять очередь за 8 часов до начала и стоять под сценой)


 Какой из... там их будет 4 не считая пенной и Хамера который регулярно посещает сие мероприятие ... :smileflag:

----------


## A.Ivanoff

Ой, не скажите..
В прошлом году мы туда приехали в 15.00 и всем очень понравилось - солнышко, не сильно жарко, ветерок лёгкий, травка зелёная.. ммм
Отлично полежали на подстилке, послушали хорошую музыку, отдохнули от поездки, обошли весь Глобал, осмотрели, а к вечеру, когда уже сполна набрались сил - началось веселье

----------


## aquafruit

> Ой, не скажите..
> В прошлом году мы туда приехали в 15.00 и всем очень понравилось - солнышко, не сильно жарко, ветерок лёгкий, травка зелёная.. ммм
> Отлично полежали на подстилке, послушали хорошую музыку, отдохнули от поездки, обошли весь Глобал, осмотрели, а к вечеру, когда уже сполна набрались сил - началось веселье


 здоровски...я уже в предвкушении...купила билеты..отпросилась с работы))))) а в этом году едете??))))))

----------


## A.Ivanoff

Конечно едем)
Мне настолько понравилось в 2009-ом, что я теперь решил каждый год ездить)

----------


## aquafruit

олололо...тогда до встречи)))))

----------


## A.Ivanoff



----------


## taras80

всегда заходили на глобал где-то к 6 часам - обычно ничего не пропускали, думаю это самое то время.

----------


## Lorenzo

вот это уже становится интересным!!!
думаю. что в этом году тоже попаду на фестиваль

----------


## LLlyPuK.ua

Поправьте заголовок. Вcе таки 10.07.10

----------


## Galleon

и какова ситуация, по чем билеты и проезд?

----------


## Лютый

В России Лайн-ап намного круче !!!!

----------


## CLouD C.

250 меин билет, 350 вип, 180 проезд на автобусе туда обратно

----------


## Lorenzo

> 250 меин билет, 350 вип, 180 проезд на автобусе туда обратно


 ну и отлично!
А более детальную инфу по поводу автобуса, где можно получить?

----------


## CLouD C.

у товарища D_night 0937744302
читайте начало темы

----------


## Lorenzo

> у товарища D_night 0937744302
> читайте начало темы


 ок! уже глянула :smileflag:  мерси
а никто не в курсе, Армин будет под конец фестиваля?

----------


## CLouD C.

я думаю раньше 24.00 его не будет

----------


## Ветер в поле

а сколько будет стоить проезд только туда? хочу еще не пару дней погостить в Киеве.

----------


## d_night

Звоните по телефонам:

icq :............... 424366774.................... 
tel.: .............(о67)1361880.................. 
...................(о93)7744302.................. 
.......................7705401....................  .. 

Дмитрий 

icq :..............352744656.................. 
tel.: ..........(о97)1454404.................. 
................(о93)0698232.................. 

Андрей 

Там Вам все расскажут

----------


## marselize

Хочется поехать своим ходом, у вас можно купить билет без автобусного тура?

----------


## d_night

Да можно ... но привилегии тем кто едет с нами ... количество входных билетов ограниченно...

----------


## marselize

Вы продаете только обычные билеты или ВИП тоже?

----------


## CLouD C.

випы были но они какбы закончились,сегодня обещали подвезти 50 штук билетов не знаю каких правда

----------


## CLouD C.

кароче,в продаже есть 13 штук меин по 260грн,спешите звоните бронируйте

----------


## d_night

ВИП тоже продаем ...

----------


## CLouD C.

у тебя есть? сколько?

----------


## doll'ka

у меня есть 2 ВИП по 310 :smileflag:

----------


## d_night

Вот и добрые люди нашлись

----------


## IfGeNiY

погода пугает не много)
хотя..
Всё равно 75% времени на днб сцене...а она то крытая)

----------


## d_night

Та как вроде я смотрел именно такой вот промежуточек получается ... что потусить будет в самый раз ... главное застолбить пару мест под навесом ... благо таких мест там не много но хватает

----------


## kusik

ПРОДАМ билет в фан-зону + проезд на микроавтобусе из Одессы и обратно. Общая цена 410 грн. Пишите в личку.

----------


## soul_of_dolphin

ещё де то купить билеты можно? без автобуса?

----------


## Galleon

> ещё де то купить билеты можно? без автобуса?


 я думаю в киеве их будет навалом, судя по опыту тех кто туда ездил  :smileflag:

----------


## LLlyPuK.ua

> я думаю в киеве их будет навалом, судя по опыту тех кто туда ездил


 Или ограду проламают и зайдем бесплатно, как это было в Одессе на Тиесто  :smileflag: 
Но все таки позвоню другу и закажу 2 билетика  :smileflag:

----------


## CLouD C.

п...ц ну нахрена делить армина ,гарета,итесена и окалагана О_О идиоты еще и в 1 время если их поставят будет хрень.Мне весь день придецца слушать конченный хаус чтобы вечером вышел армин(хочется то поближе стоять)

----------


## CLouD C.

сбствнн схема

----------


## In Space

где купить билеты?какая сейчас цена?

----------


## CLouD C.

250-260
350-360

сеть магазинов Диски та касеты или у офф представителей

----------


## d_night

Билеты продаются в "ДтаК"

Если с ТУРОМ то к нам можно обратиться  ... :


icq :............... 424366774................... 
tel.: ............(о67)1361880.................. 
.................(о93)7744302.................. 
....................7705401......................

Дмитрий





icq :..............352744656.................... 
tel.: ..........(о97)1454404.................. 
...............(о93)0698232..................


Андрей

----------


## d_night

Упс ... Рома опередил

----------


## CLouD C.

кол-во билетов в сети ДтаК на сей час таков
Ришельевская 9а - меин 2шт,вип 2шт
Пантелемоновская 23 - 9шт/7шт
Филатова 25 - 8шт/10шт
Ак.Глушко 11ж - 4шт/8шт

цена 260/360

----------


## In Space

вот спасибо большущее!!на днях заеду возьму 2 в мейн зону))
а с ценами как?
есть акция,один за 280,два по 270??

----------


## CLouD C.

не

----------


## In Space

еэ,ну лудано))мелочь,а приятно было бы)))

----------


## d_night

Люди во втором автобусе осталось 4 места !!! Если желающих будет больше то дополнительно организуем еще комфортабельную маршрутку с мягкими сидениями и откидывающимися спинками сидений ... !!!

----------


## CLouD C.

организуй лучше всех трансовиков под 1 сценой((((

----------


## d_night

Г не парься так оно и будет )

----------


## CLouD C.

ты видел то шо я кидал?

----------


## CLouD C.

> п...ц ну нахрена делить армина ,гарета,итесена и окалагана О_О идиоты еще и в 1 время если их поставят будет хрень.Мне весь день придецца слушать конченный хаус чтобы вечером вышел армин(хочется то поближе стоять)


 
а это шо развод?

----------


## d_night

Ну Армин хед он на мэйне а остальные все на Киссе так что все трансеры будут на кисс стэйж )

Я тебя видать не понял ...

----------


## CLouD C.

надеюсь окалаган и емери будут до армина шоб я успел перебежать)

----------


## d_night

Та там все как сумасшедшии по  территории Чайки носиться будем

----------


## CLouD C.

к тебе людей еще слать за билетами или у меня уже и так бесплатный проезд?))))))))))))))))))))

----------


## In Space

а у кого есть в мейн 1 билет??

----------


## d_night

> к тебе людей еще слать за билетами или у меня уже и так бесплатный проезд?))))))))))))))))))))


 Та шли но тока до завтрашнего вечера...

----------


## In Space

билет нашли.
встретимся 10 ,поднимая руки вверх,под армина))

----------


## d_night

Всем последующим броням мест в автобусе в подарок идет диск Армина Э Стэйт оф трансе2010 (mp3.болванка)... (Сам желаю что бы Армин отыграл где то так  (улечу) )   (если научус справляться с этими болванками (полюбэ научус) ) ... мысль потерял но суть думаю ясна

----------


## d_night

Насчет ПРЕ-пати ГГ возникла идея ... (по желанию) позже отпишусь .... т.к. идея с каф э походу получится тока у "Спринтера" (хотелось бы вместе) ... решать ВАМ мое дело предложить  (ДЛЯ ТЕХ КТО ЕДЕТ С НАМИ )

----------


## CLouD C.

10го в 6 утра собрацца в бутербродной "У Людочки" на молдаванке))))))))))))))

----------


## d_night

Ты предлагаешь? )))

----------


## wowadiorditsa

есть ли билеты в майн зону?

----------


## CLouD C.

вечером обещали подвезти

----------


## BESTY

есть еще билеты в мейн ? и места на автобус из одессы? и телефончик..

----------


## TYCHKOFF

продаю билет в мейн зону за 260 грн.пишите в личку

----------


## d_night

> есть еще билеты в мейн ? и места на автобус из одессы? и телефончик..


 icq :............... 424366774................... 
tel.: ............(о67)1361880.................. 
.................(о93)7744302.................. 
....................7705401......................

Дмитрий

----------


## CLouD C.

Дмитрий что за непорядок,почему приходят люди и говорят что ты им сказал что мест в автобусе больше нет,а как же Спринтер

----------


## Cashtane

куплю 
2 билета = 400 грн
093 937 10 20
095 000 7334

----------


## d_night

Ситуация меняется каждые пол часа ...  и вапше я что отчитываться должен ? )))

На данный момент во втором Спринтере есть немного мест

----------


## TYCHKOFF

Ладно,
отдам билет в мейн зону за 220

----------


## Ветер в поле

Народ!!! жутко хотела поехать, но не получается.... ктото может купить обложку для паспорта в стиле ГГ, а потом в Одессе встретится??? буду очень благодарна за такую очень важную для меня услугу

----------


## d_night

> Народ!!! жутко хотела поехать, но не получается.... ктото может купить обложку для паспорта в стиле ГГ, а потом в Одессе встретится??? буду очень благодарна за такую очень важную для меня услугу


  Можно через Интернет-ШОП ТОПдиджей заказать ...

----------


## d_night

http://shop.topdj.ua/index.php/cat/c63_Global-Gathering.html/page/2

----------


## CLouD C.

поступила новая партия билетов в Центральный ДтаК

----------


## Ветер в поле

> Можно через Интернет-ШОП ТОПдиджей заказать ...


 точно! спасибо большое!!!

----------


## Пчеловод

Огромная благодарность и респект to d_night за отличную организацию тура. Хорошо, что есть такие люди

----------


## CLouD C.

димка респект

----------


## taras80

Дима, спасибки за Фест, ноги и спина до сих пор болит по-злому, а все из-за DJam арены - один раз зашел туда и больше не выходил!

----------


## doll'ka

Мы ездили машиной, фест суперррррррррррррррр! :smileflag: ))))))))))))))))))))

----------


## IfGeNiY

Днб арена была лучшей)
Friction - это просто нет слов...Такой игры и техники,я ещё никогда не видел,и не слышал..
Просто таки лучший..
Браво.
Хотя в прошлом году Арена была по лучше,хотя б из-за того,что она полностью была под навесом.

----------


## CLouD C.

советую скачать a state of trance 464 (90% треков с сета армина на глобале) еще раз погрузимся IN A STATE OF TRAAAANCE)

----------


## Абсент

Кто не был потерял много.Ван Бюрен отыграл так , что Тиесто может брать уроки!

----------


## d_night

В свою очередь ... огромное спасибо ВАМ за компанию ... !!!

----------


## CLouD C.

какой движ дальше? в автобусе чтото слышал про годскичен в ноябре.....

----------


## d_night

Та предположение ... как ВИРУС решит так и будет

----------

